

Thanks TMZ, for make my weekend sad - paulo_gws

"the technology is always too late."<p>This quote is from one of my favorite movies, Cinema Paradiso, an 1988 Italian movie where Alfredo, the cinema projectionist, became blind after a film strip roll get fire. By that time film strips were made with nitrate what made it very flammable.   Some years later Alfredo was introduced to a new kind of film strip without nitrate that doesn't spread fire, and then he said the phrase above.<p>This weekend, for me, was a sad weekend, because on the last months I'm focusing this two days on what I'm passionate about, technology, business, startups, and everything related. At my regular week it's almost impossible to check tweeter, read HN, Techcrunch and others, so, until now my weekends was empowering, filled with good ideas, knowledge, researches and having a close look at the market players.<p>Happens then at friday night TMZ release a picture of a moribund Steve Jobs.<p>Then my weekend became suddenly sad.<p>I'm not a huge fan of Jobs. But I admit that he personalize in my mind a kind of super powerful man, the one who have the greatest conditions in the world to desire and archive almost anything. More than anyone the guy has the perspicacity, the people and the money to solve any kind of the problem.<p>Arthur Clarke said that advanced enough technology is like magic, so Jobs is our contemporary Houdini, one move and a million dumb faces appears in the audience.<p>I get myself wondering what kind of efforts a man like Jobs is applying to try to fix your health condition, what kind of genius are called, what king of research are made, what kind of technology was created. I particularly think that House are leading the medical team.<p>Then this super powerful man suddenly appears defeated this weekend.<p>There's nothing to think or say about the left of Jobs from Apple, or the picture. What I just known by now is that I really don't want to check my Ipad 6 in 2015 and see the discovery of cure of pancreatic cancer and think that technology arrived too late, to save our Houdini.<p>*sorry for the lousy english, it's not my native idiom.
======
Dramatize
That image was very fake.

------
LeandroMaioral
tl;dr

